# Ecott in Ohio



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone here has eperience with them. They looked and sounded like the way to go at first. We are being put on hold for up to 29 minutes, then switched over to another person and on hold for 23 minutes:huh:. Other times we just cant get through. Two computers sent , one with out the proper cables ( supposed to be sent, still havn't seen them):bored:. List goes on. Guess we will give them until Friday and then look at other alternatives.:shrug:


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

We do traditional homeschooling, so I don't have first hand experience with the online schools. However, there was a booth at the state fair by a group called Connections that looked very good. Apparently they are the only one of the online options that got the highest state rating (excellent, or effective or whatever).

I had to do a presentation for a group about homeschooling a couple of years ago, so I did a little research about the online schools for it also. Silly me, I previously thought there were only a couple of options. But after a little poking around, I discovered that at that time there were over 50 different companies offering online instruction and that they were NOT all created equal. So I would strongly suggest that you talk to other people who have used the ECot or whatever option you are considering.

The main complaint that I have heard in my area is that the online options were not as flexible with the work schedule as the parents expected, so you might want to check into that if it is an important consideration to you.

You might be able to find out from your local school district what other online schools people in your area are using. Good luck!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank You, Will check them out.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have any experience with it, but I met a family at church a couple of weeks ago that mentioned that their son will be starting it on the 13th (at least, I think that's what the mom said). I'll ask about it if I see them on Sunday and report back to you.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank You. We finaly received the cords for the 2nd computer. Still can't get the 2nd computer hooked up. They claim that they have contacted Time-Warner, Time Warner said they have not been contacted. Wed. night we are going to drive to Clevland to see what Connections has to offer. It's an hour and a half away, but don't know what else to do. For over three weeks we have been dealing with chaos.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't see that lady at church Sunday, so I didn't get to s=ask her about it.

Sorry to hear that you're still having troubles!


----------

